# Buggy AOSP lockscreens



## furrito (Aug 16, 2011)

I dearly love CM7 and LTB. But the semi-freezing, unresponsive lockscreens are killing me. Does anyone know of a workaround or a fix?


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Do u have autobrightness on? if so disable it & see if that helps the lockscreen, other possible option, try increasing ur cpu min clock speed to it next slot.....but i have found disabling autobrightness usually helps, thats assuming u can do without it.


----------



## furrito (Aug 16, 2011)

Cool, never tried that. Thx.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

hrdnhvy said:


> Do u have autobrightness on? if so disable it & see if that helps the lockscreen, other possible option, try increasing ur cpu min clock speed to it next slot.....but i have found disabling autobrightness usually helps, thats assuming u can do without it.


Those were my exact thoughts after reading the OP. If you have CM7, you can further tweak the auto brightness according to one of my blog posts here on RootzWiki and this isn't a problem any longer.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

I wonder if using the autobright tweaks in CM7 (& liquid which i run) if by decreasing the number of steps would help to remedy the lockscreen lag? Maybe ill give it a try tomorrow.


----------

